
Who left food in the fridge? The rise of the 'Dark Knight' workplace vigilante - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/04/who-left-food-in-the-fridge-the-rise-of-the-dark-knight-workplace-vigilante
======
Neliquat
But they always seem to see themselves the White Knight, supernaturally
apointed and unreproachable. I ha e without a doubt left a company largely
because they tolerated this behavior.

